# Brick & Mortar or Internet?



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

So I'm wondering if you purchase drain cleaning parts and equipment from actual physical store locations or do most of your ordering on the net?

Next question is do you work on your own equipment or have it serviced? If you work on your own equipment is it b/c of lack of service centers? 

Every time I have to send my camera out for service or order parts from hundreds of miles away I always think of how nice it would be to have a sales/service shop closer to meet my needs...do you think such a shop could compete in todays internet soaked market?

Personally if I could get quality merchandise and service locally I'd prefer that even if it did cost slightly more.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to know who I am buying from, and know it is benifiting my local economy, if possible.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I am in a pretty rural area, so I do most of my buying online. I do use supply houses when I'm working in town if I need something. I buy my pipe localish. I service my own equipment right down to the van due to lack of service centers available, or bad service in general.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

No drain equipment or cam service ctr's here. None in state to my knowledge.
I buy most all parts & material locally as we have 3 supply houses and I believe in supporting them. My thought is as long as they are competitive I have no reason to deal online. One reason is any one of these places would open up on Sunday AM and sell me a water heater or whatever I needed in an emergency and not charge me any extra. Nobody on line can do that. I do order specialty items online when needed though. Always the exception.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nothing here locally. I buy all of my equipment online.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I buy from both


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I purchase on-line. Much more convenient, plus the stuff is delivered to my door step.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I buy locally. Well, sort off.
I live in a rural town with the nearest city 1 1/2 hours away.
If I can't get it right here in town, I'll drive to the city to get it.
I am kind of anal/OCD for needing to see/touch what I'm getting


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

all online unless I want General stuff I have to go online. What part of Mi. are you from?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have only had 1 repair made on my Geneye 3. I cut a transmitter in a bad piece of CI. This guy is about 100 mi. from me. He has units sent from all over the country. I can run my unit to him, and he repairs it while I wait. His shop is behind his home, Seems like a pretty good gig.

http://utilityequipmenttechnology.com/index.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a shop in Chicago we go to for service on equipment when I am to lazy to fix it myself or do not have the tools to do the repair (camera reterm's) I call him and order anything I need and its on my door step the next day. I know he ships world wide and beats most online sites prices on equipment. The shop is called Allan J Coleman.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I have a shop in Chicago we go to for service on equipment when I am to lazy to fix it myself or do not have the tools to do the repair (camera reterm's) I call him and order anything I need and its on my door step the next day. I know he ships world wide and beats most online sites prices on equipment. The shop is called Allan J Coleman.



It must be nice to have one of the worlds best just around the corner :yes:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I guess, huh?
And the rest of us watch with green eyes.


----------

